# Local 76 Interview



## slimticket (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello there. I passed my aptitude test with a 7/9 score and have my interview coming up on 2/11. I was curious if there are any other local 76 apprentices out there that may have some pointers. Also, if the interview goes well, how long can I expect to be waiting to go to work? I've heard that there is no work, but the union continues to accept apprenticeship applications...


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

So do they score the reading and math together?


----------



## slimticket (Jan 5, 2011)

yes it's a combined score on a scale of 0-9. You must score a 5 or above to get an interview.:saddam:


----------



## slimticket (Jan 5, 2011)

The test is roughly sixty questions divided into two parts, algebra and reading comprehension. The math part is really no joke, but the reading comp is simple and you can reference text. I didn't finish all of the math in the time alotted, but you cannot go back to finish it even though I finished reading with fifteen minutes left.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

slimticket said:


> The test is roughly sixty questions divided into two parts, algebra and reading comprehension. The math part is really no joke, but the reading comp is simple and you can reference text. I didn't finish all of the math in the time alotted, but you cannot go back to finish it even though I finished reading with fifteen minutes left.


Yeah, I took mine too. Sounds like the same situation as me, I ran out of time on the math and guessed on like 6 or so but plowed through the reading, checked my answers and still had time left so I am less worried. I am applying at local 46 but it sounds like all locals score it the same.
Did you have to take the WOWI and Compass tests? Those were a breeze.


----------



## slimticket (Jan 5, 2011)

No. I did have to take a compass for pipe trades UA26. When is your interview?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm a 4th year apprentice out of Local 76. We could use some fresh meat. haha When you go to the interview there will not be just one person asking questions. You will be sitting at the end of a table with about 8 people in there asking you questions. 

Dress nicely... I wore a shirt with a collar and some slacks. Remember this is your future dont show up in baggy jeans and and a shirt with wholes in it. If you didnt do well in high school expect someone to ask you why.

A common question is "Why do you want to be an Electrician"

What type of work do you think an Electrician does?

What will you do if your not accepted?

That's all I can remember.

Local 76 is slow but not as slow as many locals.... there is around 30 apprentices out of work. Local 46 is very slow. 

Speak clearly and just be yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## slimticket (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I suppose 30 isn't really too bad. Do you remember how long it took from your interview to begin classes or working. I guess it all depends on how you are ranked coming out of the interview...?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

After the interview it took a few months. Finally I called up and basically said if they wont let me in im going back to non-union. Later that week I got a call to go to boot camp.

If you're accepted you will go to bootcamp for two weeks then to work. 30 Apprentices off isn't bad this time of year. Last year I got laid off around this same time and was #55. I went back to work 7 weeks later.

Yes alot depends on your ranking.


----------

